

Ping.gg monitoring engine now open source (Go) - vruiz

Some weeks ago I &quot;Show HNed&quot; my project ping.gg[0] and some people asked to have it open sourced. I know it’s unlikely that those guys will see this again now, but I can not comment on the thread anymore so there you go anyway[1].<p>This is the core of the system and enough to build your own private ping.gg. It&#x27;s obviously really simple and limited. Adding support for HTTP status checks will require some mayor refactoring.<p>[0] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=8774257<p>[1] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;pinggg&#x2F;pingd
======
tectonic
Thanks for open sourcing it!

